# Rasheed Wallace?!?! WTF???



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I know everybody rags on Lee Hacksaw Hamilton and his rumors but he is reporting DET has offered Sheed for Odom.

"..Rumors are flying the Lakers are trying to clear roster space to make a major trade, either to acquire Rasheed Wallace of Detroit or Ron Artest from Sacramento in a swap that would send Lamar Odom out of town."

link

He also mentions that the Celtics are interested in Ariza


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I may accept that deal, just to make a trade. I don't really know how I feel about it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

IMO I think that would be horrible for the Lakers. What is he gonna do? Back up Gasol? Im sure he would be thrilled with that  On top of that, it would make a SF position thinner. If this were to happen Ariza would start at SF while we have a player we trade for playing backup minutes.

Thanks but no thanks


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Yeah. I don't think LA is that anxious to rid themselves of Odom. I also can't see Ariza going to Boston. They've got nothing outside of the big three.

Getting Sheed does give them the best front-court in the league by far, and can answer any defensive issues that may come up.


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

Gasol is so soft he can play the 3. if he gets beat by a quicker player Bynum and Wallace are back there. On offense all Rasheed does is shoot 3's anyway.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Joe D hopefully has a trade for a true center up his sleeve.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The pistons offered that trade... I can see why they would want to do it... really makes no sense for the Lakers with Gasol on board.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

This would be totally illogical for the Lakers. It's never going to happen.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Geeze...two players proven to be "cancer". I think Artest would be the lesser of two evils and a better fit for us.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

If we could find a way to add Prince into the deal, I'd like it more. Of course, we'd be offering a guy like Walton or Vlad and perhaps Mihm to make the salaries work and I don't think Detroit would be too keen on that.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

A deal centered around Odom for Prince makes a lot more sense.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> A deal centered around Odom for Prince makes a lot more sense.


Agreed. Prince would be a great fit for us...and I would rather acquire him than Artest or Sheed.


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

ceejaynj said:


> Agreed. Prince would be a great fit for us...and I would rather acquire him than Artest or Sheed.


Prince is a chump.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

King George said:


> Prince is a chump.


Huh? Please, explain....


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Prince is no Kareem Rush!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Prince is long, a good defender, good on the break, and a consistant outside shooter. He gives 100% at both ends and would be a perfect fit for us...even down to the point that he is a "finesse" player...like the rest of our front court. Finally, he is not a cancer risk, like Artest or Sheed.


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

Showtime87 said:


> Huh? Please, explain....


He plays hard until someone busts his butt a few times then he's cowering somewhere. He only plays good Defense when the player lets him have the advantage, if you come at him he gets scared. And his shot is trash.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow this caught me by surprise. i been lobbying a odom for prince swap but rasheed for odom?

pau at the 3 is nonsense. he's quick for a 4 for there is no way he's playing the 3. having him hang out on the perimeter is worse than odom doing the same thing.

but then acquiring sheed addresses alot of our problems. 
1) replacement for ronny turiaf. no need spend MLE on kurt thomas or some other veteran to pay more luxary tax.
2) gives us a team oriented defender, he'll make a big impact defensively.
3) adds much needed toughness to our frontcourt.
4) his game messes well with either bynum or pau. valuable asset coming off the bench.
5) doesnt create a logjam at the 3. i mean lets face it, it looks like vlad and luke are untradeable and from what i'm understanding, we guarenteed enough minutes to trevor ariza.
6) expiring contract. if he doesnt work out, there will be an opportunity to trade him at the trade deadline.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'd take Sheed on the team, then we can work around the SF issues, our main concern should be defense and not offense. Although Sheed provides both.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Undefeated82 said:


> I'd take Sheed on the team, then* we can work around the SF issues*, our main concern should be defense and not offense. Although Sheed provides both.



Well cmon...how? Just put Ariza at SF and hope for the best with Vlad or Luke as backup? Or put Kobe at SF and Sasha at SG (assuming he is still here)? Unless those scenarios work out to perfection the Lakers will be screwing themselves by doubling up with good players at PF while considerably weakening the SF or SG position. It just makes no sense to me especially considering 'Sheed's attitude. Artest has that attitude too but at least he makes much more sense positioning wise.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ariza is under contract no?

whats his contract worth? didnt think the C's were even looking at trades this off-season


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ariza 08/09 : $2,911,600

It was a player option and he recently accepted it.

link


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Well cmon...how? Just put Ariza at SF and hope for the best with Vlad or Luke as backup? Or put Kobe at SF and Sasha at SG (assuming he is still here)? Unless those scenarios work out to perfection the Lakers will be screwing themselves by doubling up with good players at PF while considerably weakening the SF or SG position. It just makes no sense to me especially considering 'Sheed's attitude. Artest has that attitude too but at least he makes much more sense positioning wise.


The game is won in the paint right? You can never have too many quality bigs. Rasheed adds insurance if Bynum isn't ready. Gasol can't be any worse at the 3 than Radman. Rasheed may have an attitude but at least he plays with emotion and wont run and hide when it's time to fight like the rest of the soft as cotton lakers.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe and Sheed's technical spree would give this team a really bad mojo.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I would trade Odom for Prince. That seems a bit more believable than Sheed at least..


----------



## scapegoat (Feb 20, 2004)

s&t bynum and radmonovic for sheed and prince?

1. lakers don't have to invest the max in a kid coming off of a major knee injury. they get the perfect small forward for their system, push odom to the bench and they got to the finals with gasol at center anyway. sheed and odom are both terrific prospects at the deadline if this experiment fails.

2. the pistons need to make a big move and they need a true center. this fits both.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^uh..no. The Lakers already dont have to invest max money Bynum. The Lakers can see how he does this season and then make their decision. They can match any offer and Bynum's agent already said he wants max so it cant get any worse.

Lakers get great centers,not trade them away...until they are old, fat, and scream "Show me the money!" to the owner:whistling:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

scapegoat said:


> s&t bynum and radmonovic for sheed and prince?
> 
> 1. lakers don't have to invest the max in a kid coming off of a major knee injury. they get the perfect small forward for their system, push odom to the bench and they got to the finals with gasol at center anyway. sheed and odom are both terrific prospects at the deadline if this experiment fails.
> 
> 2. the pistons need to make a big move and they need a true center. this fits both.


Yeah.... NO

Bynum isn't even a restricted FA this year.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

ceejaynj said:


> Geeze...two players proven to be "cancer". I think Artest would be the lesser of two evils and a better fit for us.


i agree, id rather not see Rasheed in the purple and gold. i can just see him and Kobe goin at it. it would be Kobe vs Shaq all over again...


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

King George said:


> The game is won in the paint right? You can never have too many quality bigs. Rasheed adds insurance if Bynum isn't ready. Gasol can't be any worse at the 3 than Radman. Rasheed may have an attitude but at least he plays with emotion and wont run and hide when it's time to fight like the rest of the *soft as cotton lakers*.


easy killa, those soft as cotton Lakers were good enough to take down the "tough as nails" Spurs.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

scapegoat said:


> s&t bynum and radmonovic for sheed and prince?
> 
> 1. lakers don't have to invest the max in a kid coming off of a major knee injury. they get the perfect small forward for their system, push odom to the bench and they got to the finals with gasol at center anyway. sheed and odom are both terrific prospects at the deadline if this experiment fails.
> 
> 2. the pistons need to make a big move and they need a true center. this fits both.


Sorry to pile on, but hell freaking no!! No, no, no, no, no, no......no.


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

P-Rez25 said:


> easy killa, those soft as cotton Lakers were good enough to take down the "tough as nails" Spurs.


Spurs aren't tough at all. They are crafty.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Only way I could see this happening is if they thought Gasol would play SF, which is incredibly unlikely. I agree that trading for Prince would make more sense, but I doubt that happens. Also, would the Pistons then have Odom at the four? Seems like a bad trade all around.

Hopefully they can just get Artest, that's the best fit for them.


----------

